# Fuel Leak



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

I went to take the goat for a quick spin this morning. As I'm backing down the driveway, I notice it's idling very rough, I back down into the street and can see a trail of fuel all the way from the garage down the driveway. I shut it down and peek underneath, see dripping from the engine. I pop the hood to take a look but can't really tell where the leak is coming from. I check all the fittings and hoses from the fuel pump up to the carb, see nothing out of the ordinary. I go to crank it up again so I can watch where the fuel leak is coming from and no leak...everything is running fine again.

Does this sound like the fuel pump is going out?


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Float sticking?


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Possibly, though I can't say I checked. I was drawn towards the fuel pump and didn't look closely at the carb.

Would a fuel pump leak intermittently from the weep hole?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

waltcoleman said:


> Possibly, though I can't say I checked. I was drawn towards the fuel pump and didn't look closely at the carb.
> 
> Would a fuel pump leak intermittently from the weep hole?



Never had a fuel pump do that, they either work or simply quit working as there is a rubber diaphram inside. Check all and any rubber gas lines to make sure there is no split/cracks in them. The ethanol laced gas will rot rubber gas lines. Flex the hoses to see if that opens up a split or if they feel spongy/soft.

My first reaction was also stuck float and the gas was pouring out the top of the carb and then down over the intake onto the valley pan and then out the front of the engine that made it look like the fuel pump. Again, ethanol gas can do a lot of harm to carb parts that are not ethanol friendly. Many new carb rebuild kits from reputable suppliers have the correct rubber on the needle /seatassembly and seals that will stand up to ethanol. It can deteriorate the foam type float as opposed to the brass float.

In any case, you better have a small fire extinguisher easily accessible in your car at all times -which you should anyway with a collector car. It must be rated for a gas fire. They are cheap insurance and inexpensive at most auto parts stores. I also like to install a battery disconnect switch which can be easily added at the battery post should you ever have an electrical fire or short. Turning the key "off" doesn't always shut power off the the burning/shorting wire - disconnecting the battery is the only way and is usually too late once you get your tool box out and wrench off the battery cable.

I would be leery to drive it much until I figured out the cause. It could have been a simple stuck float or your car could be giving you a warning.:thumbsup:


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

Not sure if this helps. I store my GTOs over the summer in Phoenix. Cars sit for 6+ months with out being started. One of the cars upon first startup has a fuel leak that comes from the fuel pump. Looking at the pump from underneath, there are fastening screws that are located around the circumference. I found over the years that the gasket dries out while sitting in prolonged storage. My fix for this is to tighten down the screws and leaking stops. I have to adjust the screws maybe every other year. The fuel pumps on my other vehicles do not have screws and are of a crimped design and have not had any leaking issues.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"Backing _down_ my driveway".....Hmmmm.....not "backing _out_ of my driveway".....
Full tank of gas? Fuel will leak out of these cars at the fuel cap or vent when backing down a hill if the tank is near full. Just a thought....


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Intermittent problems drive me crazy. No further issues with leaking, I've checked all the fuel lines and connections. The dripping was definitely coming from the engine. Based on your thoughts, I'm inclined to believe it was the carb. I'll just monitor for the time being. 

I do indeed keep a auto (oil, gas, electrical) fire extinguisher in the glove box and another in the garage...definitely worth the price for added peace of mind.

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

When you say "carb", I take that to mean a 4brl? Sometimes when I have not started mine in a while, I push it out of the garage and leave the hood up and kinda watch the engine for leaks, drips, smoke, sparks and all the non fun things that might happen  On one occasion, I seen the front carb just bubbling gas out of it.


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

yes indeed, a single 4bbl. And what you suggest is exactly what I plan to do for the next few starts...get on the driveway, pop the hood and see what happens. I'm hoping it was just a one off event.


----------

